# Ugh..Help?



## Ashli (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm so frustrated.

I've scooped a dead fish out of my 55 gallon planted tank, and another is laying on the bottom of the tank now about to die. There are no symptoms except that the one laying on the bottom of the tank will dart around upside down and in spirals once in a while. Prior to now, behavior was normal.

I tested the water, everything is testing fine. Ph is normal, no amonia, no nitrate or nitrite.

Here's the tank spec's:

55 gallon sand substrate about 75% planted with amazons and some other plants. 
1 albino rainbow shark
3 Kissers (1 is dying)
5 Tiger Barbs (Was 6)
2 Yoyo loaches
1 albino paradise fish
3 teeny albino blood parrots
1 Gold gourami

I haven't noticed any aggression at all. the tank has been set up since December. I'm actually in the process of trying to sell it, so this is really frustrating, plus i feel so badly when a fish dies since it is probably something I've done.:chair: 

I had a stocked 29 gallon tank with all live bearers that had a bunch of sudden deaths as well. I lost every fish in that tank. I still don't know what happened. I doubt it went from one tank to another because I use different equiptment for each tank.

If anyone has any ideas let me know. I'm going to go do a big water change and cross my fingers. I feel horrible.


----------



## lustar (Mar 15, 2006)

When and what was the last fish or fishes you brought home?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Are the fish all dropping off like flies, or have there only been two deaths in this tank?


----------



## Ashli (Jan 12, 2006)

I've lost a few tiger barbs and a gold gourami over the last few months, but not one right after another.

And the last fish I brought home was the gold gourami that is still alive..probably 2 months ago.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well in that case there's probably no reason to panic. These things happen. You could have something nasty in the tank, but I would have expected a lot more & more frequent deaths by now if you did.


----------



## Ashli (Jan 12, 2006)

Load off my chest. I guess I just worry since I lost -every- fish in my 29 gallon tank over the span of a month.


----------

